# Хождение по кругу. Синдром грушевидной мышцы. Остехондроз ПО позвоночника, хроническое обострение



## Ирина Хабарова (3 Апр 2016)

Здравствуйте мне 34 года.
Прошу помощи у докторов и форумчан!!!

В конце января произошел прострел в поясничный отдел. Лежала недели 1.5 . В/м колола диклофенак и мимильгаму . В феврале назначение терапевта было аэртал, мовалис, нейромультевид.  Назначено СМТ ,  и лазер. Болела поясница, боли по всей ноге были . Ирридировали в правую. Сильные также в ягодице по ноге бегали мурашки, была как струна.. Ходила циркулем. После смт немного полегчало. Но боли не проходили. Так же хромаю.
    После посещения невролога 26.02.16 диагноз " синдром грушевидной мышцы. Остехондроз поясничного отдела  позвоночника, хроническое обострение.
Они со мной по сей день.
26.03.16 была у др невролага  прописал 
1. Дипромпан 1 день и 7 день. 2.2й-6й день дексалгин 2 мл . 3. Омепразол 20 мл 4. Нейромидин 10 мл 3 р в день 5.нолодатак 100 мл 2 раза в день Оствалось  4 дня пропить  и доделать уколы.
Сейчас болит поясница и напряжена правая нога, как натянутая плохо сгибается. Снижена чувствительность правой ноги, начали мышцы атрофироваться . Возмохно потому что 1,5 мес была ведущая левая нога , а это подтаскивала.
После состояние чуток улучшилось. Болит но не так . Ходить долго тяжко.
  Что же мне делать, по поликлиники врач даже к неврологу не направляет. К нейрохирургу ходила. Пока говорит нет показаний на операцию .
Помогите подскажите что же делать? как выбраться из этого состояния.
Сейчас такое ощущение что и левая начинает терять чувствительность стопы.

Сейчас правда начала немного закачивать правую голень массировать всю ногу получше стало. А то слабая совсем стала


----------



## La murr (4 Апр 2016)

*Ирина Хабарова*, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Таким образом Вы обратите внимание докторов на свою ситуацию. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## Ирина Хабарова (4 Апр 2016)

Спасибо сейчас напишу


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (4 Апр 2016)

Уколы никакие ненужны. НПВС, Миорелаксанты и Нейромидин принимать внутрь.
Лечение у мануального терапевта.


----------



## AIR (4 Апр 2016)

И если есть,  то выложить фронтальный снимок (спереди)..


----------



## Ирина Хабарова (4 Апр 2016)

К сожалению это все снимки с Мрт



Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Уколы никакие ненужны. НПВС, Миорелаксанты и Нейромидин принимать внутрь.
> Лечение у мануального терапевта.


Здравствуйте подскажите еще пожалуйста. Спину понемного отпускает. Боль тянущая. Вопрос - после ходьбы 1,5 часа в ягодичной мышце как будто натянут нерв. А пальцы на ступне становятся как деревянные крутит их  больно аж дальше идти. После отдыха отпускает, оасслабляются. Но сохраняется ощущение что намяты. Это все на правой ножке. Что это может быть?  Последствия долгого обострения ?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (5 Апр 2016)

Пользы от любых физических упражнений, в том числе и от полуторачасовой ходьбы, при на появлении в процессе или в конце выполнения их боли, нет. Уменьшите время ходьбы до 1 часа и посмотрите на свои ощущения.


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (6 Апр 2016)

В чем заключается снижение чувствительности ноги? Как вы определили атрофию мышц? В каком конкретно месте боли в ноги, чем они провоцируются?


----------



## Ирина Хабарова (6 Апр 2016)

доктор Черепанов написал(а):


> В чем заключается снижение чувствительности ноги? Как вы определили атрофию мышц? В каком конкретно месте боли в ноги, чем они провоцируются?


 Здравствуйте!!!!  После лечения 3 день только полегче стало. 2 мес улучшений не было. На данный момент   при любой амплитуде  движений побаливает спина с правой стороны ноющая боль.  На правой ягодице  по середине  что то как  струна натянута, мурашки ,неприятные ощущения идут с поясницы спускаются в бедро, голень.( при сидении,  когда лежу)  Все 2 месяца правая нога болела. При ходьбе( если можно это назвать было ходьбой-ходила циркулем) Как спазмировалась мышцы напряжены были по всей ноге.  т.е. практически бездействовала.
При ходьбе сейчас скованность , хуже чем левая сгибается ( как будто что то со связками) . После прогулки часа 1,5 напряжена голень,  пальцы на ноге скручивает. Отдохну продят. 
  А атрофия мышц- нога правая похудела, мышцы на голене прямо провисали, как желе. Сейчас упражнения делаю сидя на ножку( возвращается обьем ) . Чувствительность на бедре была -трогаешь как будто бумага неприятная . Сейчас самомассаж желаю, массажером массирую улучшения есть. .

После работы сейчас тянет ногу от бедра до пятки.

К вечеру тяжко как бы забита мышца голени  . От  ягодицы бегают импульсы. Как же помочь себе?


----------



## Екатерина79 (18 Апр 2016)

ногу упражнять и расправлять , особенно грушевидку постоянно, чтобы питание было и не тянуло так (имхо)


----------



## Ирина Хабарова (18 Апр 2016)

Екатерина79 написал(а):


> ногу упражнять и расправлять , особенно грушевидку постоянно, чтобы питание было и не тянуло так (имхо)


Спасибо. Сейчас полегче уже. В спине еще есть скованность. При наклонах , неправильном повороте ноющая боль. Ко мне ходит реабилиотолога восстанавливает меня . В ноге  минимальные проявления боли и дискомфорта. Зато таз ушел и бедро поднялось вследствии неправильной походки в эти 2,5 мес обострения.


----------



## Ирина Хабарова (20 Апр 2016)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Уколы никакие ненужны. НПВС, Миорелаксанты и Нейромидин принимать внутрь.
> Лечение у мануального терапевта.


Здравствуйте подскажите пожалуйста. После 5 сеансов массажа мягкого стало легче крестец и бедро ровно стали.  Беспокоило только скованность в пояснице, боли в ноге прошли . сегодня подключили легкие элементы лфк на спине. Это поднятие ног и таза все плавно делали с доктором. Но у меня опять появились бегающие импульсы от бедра до стопы( у пострадавшей правой ноги) , неприятные ощущения . Напряженность в ноге.  Вот даже не знаю делать дальше упражнения ? Или будет хуже?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (21 Апр 2016)

Врачу говорили о появлении дискомфорта в ноге?


----------



## Ирина Хабарова (21 Апр 2016)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Врачу говорили о появлении дискомфорта в ноге?


Да, говорит пройдет


----------



## Ирина Хабарова (25 Апр 2016)

Здравствуйте, что-то я начинаю унывать. Не получается восстановиться. 10 сеансов массажа уже сделали, лфк подключили. Беспокоят боли  с правой стороны поясницы, носят ноющий  постоянный характер. Правая нога слабее левой.


----------



## La murr (25 Апр 2016)

*Ирина Хабарова*, чтобы врачи могли лучше понимать, что с Вами происходит, ответьте, пожалуйста, на вопросы и разместите результат здесь, в своей теме - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/7432/


----------



## Ирина Хабарова (25 Апр 2016)

спасибо)) сейчас отвечу

*Анкета боли в спине*
_( при ответе на вопрос необходимо выделить жирным шрифтом вариант ответа)_


1._Беспокоят ли Вас болезненные ощущения в поясничном отделе позвоночника?_
*да*

2. _Опишите периодичность появления боли в позвоночнике_
*эпизодическая, постоянная*

3. _Каким словом лучше охарактеризовать интенсивность Вашей боли в позвоночнике?_
*умеренная боль*


4. _Каким словом лучше описать характер Вашей боли в позвоночнике?_

*ноющая, пульсирующая
тянущая, жгучая
стреляющая(периодами)*

5. _Насколько сильна Ваша боль в позвоночнике в данный момент по 10-бальной шкале_?
0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10
*на 6*

6. _Какова была средняя интенсивность Вашей боли в позвоночнике за последние 24 часа?_
0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10
*4-6*

7._Имеется ли чувство напряжения, скованности в спине?_
*да*
Имеется ли чувство скованности, боли в спине по утрам, которые уменьшаются после разминки?
*да. После разминке полегче но болит*

8. _Чувствуете ли Вы боль в правой ноге (в какой области)?_
*на данный момент нога не болит, периодами после ЛФК небольшие импульсы мурашки немного бегают в районе бедра , ягодице. Нога правая по ощущениям слабее чем левая.*

9. _Чувствуете ли Вы боль в левой ноге (в какой области)?_
*нет*

10. _Опишите периодичность появления боли в ногах (ноге)._
*нет боли*
сколько длится последнее обострение - *3 мес.,*

11. _Каким словом лучше охарактеризовать интенсивность Вашей боли в ногах (ноге)?_*дискомфорт*

_12. Каким словом лучше описать характер Вашей боли в ногах (ноге)?_
*дискомфорт при хождении в правой ноге, слабость *

«ватные» онемевшие ноги
другая_____________________________________________________

13. _Насколько сильна Ваша боль в ногах (ноге) в данный момент по 10-бальной шкале?_
*1 *
нет боли, невообразимая боль

14. _Какова была средняя интенсивность Вашей боли в ногах (ноге) за последние 24 часа? _* 1*
Нет боли, невообразимая боль

15._Усиливается ли боль при поднятии ноги вверх?_
правой – (да, нет)- не комфортное ощущение в поясничной области справой стороны
левой - (да, нет)


16. _Усиливается ли боль в ноге при:_

Кашле -до уровня колена, голени, стопы - *нет*
Чихании - до уровня колена, голени, стопы *нет*
В положении сидя *нет*
В положении стоя *нет*
При наклонах туловища:
Вперед -  *нет*
При прогибах туловища
назад – *нет*
назад с поворотом вправо - (да, нет) *такое даже не смогу сделать*
назад с поворотом влево - (да, нет)*такое даже не смогу сделать*
При ходьбе - (да, нет) *дискомфорт*

17._В положении лежа боль в спине уменьшается?_
*да*
_В положении лежа боль в ноге уменьшается?_
правой - *да*
левой - *да*

18. _В положении лежа для уменьшения боли приходится занимать вынужденное положение - *да*_
В положении лежа боль в ноге уменьшается? *не болят*
в согнутом положении правой ноги - (да, нет)
в согнутом положении левой ноги - (да, нет)

19. _Чувствуете ли Вы слабость или потери силы в обеих ногах, в одной ноге :_ *да*
в бедре – справа (да, нет); слева (да, нет); обеих;
в колене - справа  нет; слева  нет
в стопе - справа *да*; слева  *нет*);
в пальцах стопы справа * нет* ; слева* нет*);

20. _Ходьба на носках затруднена?_
на правой ноге -* нет*
на левой ноге -  *нет*

21. _Ходьба на пятках затруднена?_
на правой ноге -  *нет*
на левой ноге - *нет*

22. _Имеется ли слабость тыльного разгибания при подъеме пальцев стопы вверх?_
на правой ноге - *нет*
на левой ноге –  *нет*

23. _Имеется ли слабость подошвенного сгибания при отведении пальцев стопы вниз?
на правой ноге - *нет* на левой ноге – * нет*_

24. _Отмечаете ли Вы нарушение чувствительности в ногах?
*да, в обеих ногах*_

-онемение, снижение чувствительности по передне-внутренней поверхности бедра
правого– *(нет)*
левого – *(нет)*
-онемение, снижение чувствительности по наружной поверхности бедра
правого– *(нет)*
левого – *(нет)*

-онемение, снижение чувствительности по задней поверхности бедра
правого– *(нет)*
левого – *(нет)*
-онемение, снижение чувствительности по передней поверхности голени
правой– *(нет)*
левой – *(нет)*

-онемение, снижение чувствительности по наружной, задней, поверхности голени
правой– *(нет)*
левой – *(нет)*

-онемение, снижение чувствительности в области 1.2 пальцев стопы
правой– *( нет)*
левой – *( нет)*

-онемение, снижение чувствительности по наружному краю стопы и в области подошвенной поверхности и пятки
правой– *( нет)*
левой – *( нет)*

25_. Отмечается ли онемение в области промежности?_
*нет*

26. _Отмечаете ли Вы нарушения мочеиспускания?_
*нет*

27. _Просыпаетесь ли Вы из-за боли в позвоночнике, ноге?_
*да, из за тянующей боли -дискомфорт*

28. _Мешают ли Вам боли в позвоночнике, ноге ухаживать за собой (затрудняют одевание, купание, еду и т.д.)?_

*часто
постоянно.  Все делаю очень аккуратно осторожно(боюсь прострелов)*

29. _Нуждаетесь ли Вы в приеме обезболивающих препаратов?_
нет
*Терпимая боль*

30. _Удовлетворены ли Вы проводящимся в настоящее время лечением ?
*не полностью*_

31._Имеется ли у Вас в анамнезе сопутствующая патология со стороны ЖКТ, сердечно-сосудистой, дыхательной, эндокринной систем, онкопатология, травмы позвоночника, операции на позвоночнике_? 
*нет*


----------



## La murr (25 Апр 2016)

*Ирина*, проверьте, пожалуйста, ещё раз анкету - если что-то не точно, скопируйте с поправкой в отдельном сообщении - я отредактирую анкету.


----------



## Ирина Хабарова (25 Апр 2016)

Спасибо . Дополню в сообщении. Совсем забыла: после одного из упражнений по ЛФК  (растяжка  в йоге называется упражнение собака мордой вниз( горкой встать))  в первый раз когда делала  мощно отреагировала правая ягодица, бедро  голень прямо до пят - в ягодице как комок с иглами и по всей ноге прокатился. после этого ножку сковало ( подхрамывала, в коленях и ступне натянутость была) . На следующий день после массажа расслабилась ножка. Делала это упражнение и в следующие  дни  все проходит спокойно.


----------



## doc (26 Апр 2016)

По описанию действительно похоже на миофасциальный синдром грушевидной мышцы, который в настоящее время даёт основные жалобы. Поэтому основные усилия следует направить на лечение грушевидки - массаж, мануальная терапия, УВТ, ультразвук, прицельные упражнения. Не забывая при этом поясницу. Все инъекции лекарственных препаратов заменить на таблетки, свечи, мази.


----------



## Ирина Хабарова (26 Апр 2016)

doc написал(а):


> По описанию действительно похоже на миофасциальный синдром грушевидной мышцы, который в настоящее время даёт основные жалобы. Поэтому основные усилия следует направить на лечение грушевидки - массаж, мануальная терапия, УВТ, ультразвук, прицельные упражнения. Не забывая при этом поясницу. Все инъекции лекарственных препаратов заменить на таблетки, свечи, мази.


Спасибо большое , что ответили.  А скованность в пояснице  с правой стороны уже становится умеренное ощущение боли. Но есть в пояснице точка которая болит как будто что то зажимает ( не знаю как назвать нерв что ли) . Сегодня делали Лфк упражнение на животе - повороты влево вправо , правая сторона поворот в радиусе меньше зажимает не пускает мышца и в этой точке боль? Это возможно при этом синдроме? Или такая мощная картина из за нестабильности позвонков пошла.

И еще странность на 3 дне массажа высыпал герпес на ягодице правой.

не описывала ранее ( из за того что болею долго болевой острый болевой синдром не так давно сняли, не совсем адекватно воспринимала свои ощущения при движениях) думаю сейчас пострадал  еще тазобедренный сустав.  Проявления не могу боюсь отводить в сторону максимум на 30 градусов. потом боюсь прострела в  спину. при движениях иногда текущая боль скорее дискомфорт с передней стороны ближе к паху( возможно мышцы том там торговались, потихоньку восстановлюсь).  Даже не знаю ведь эта правая сторона очень пострадала. практически 2,5 месяца ходила циркулем.


----------



## doc (27 Апр 2016)

Все болевые точки нужно показать врачу.
Герпес тоже требует лечения.
Упражнения, вызывающие обострения, исключить из комплекса ЛФК.


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (28 Апр 2016)

Нужно верифицировать с корешковым синдромом. Тут без неврологического осмотра не обойдешься. Заочно не понять.


----------



## Ирина Хабарова (28 Апр 2016)

доктор Черепанов написал(а):


> Нужно верифицировать с корешковым синдромом. Тут без неврологического осмотра не обойдешься. Заочно не понять.


Схожу еще раз к неврологу.  А с этим синдромом только операция? А  то один нейрохирург с сайта написал что ставить тпф надо


----------



## La murr (30 Апр 2016)

Ирина Хабарова написал(а):


> А с этим синдромом только операция? А то один нейрохирург с сайта написал что ставить тпф надо


Транспедикулярная фиксация (ТПФ) - метод, применяемый для стабилизации при операциях на позвоночнике.


----------



## Галина Каримова (30 Апр 2016)

Ирина Хабарова Здравствуйте посмотрите пожалуйста мою тему. Депрессия уже начинается(((. 
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/25328/#post-272826
Здравствуйте, Ирина

Я считаю, что грушевидная мышца не имеет никакого отношения к имеющейся у Вас симптоматике. Вероятнее всего причина болей и мышечного напряжения кроется в протрузии межпозвонкового диска L4-L5, вызывающей стеноз канала и корешковый синдром.

Для того, чтобы убедиться в этом, необходимо сделать электромионейрографию. Если ЭМНГ определит нейропатию седалищного нерва - необходимо лечение протрузии, все остальное будет иметь временный эффект и нестабильный результат

С уважением, Галина


----------



## Ирина Хабарова (30 Апр 2016)

Подскажите еще в этом случае   лечение протрузии и корешкового синдрома подразумевает только операцию, если ЭМНГ  подтвердит. Или есть шанс обойтись без нее?


----------



## Галина Каримова (30 Апр 2016)

Ирина Хабарова написал(а):


> Подскажите еще в этом случае   лечение протрузии и корешкового синдрома подразумевает только операцию, если ЭМНГ  подтвердит. Или есть шанс обойтись без нее?


Протрузия/грыжа диска далеко не всегда требует оперативного вмешательства.
В большинстве случаев можно обойтись так называемым микроинвазивным вмешательством (лазер, электрокоагулятор), или инъекцией (хемонуклеолизис, склерозирование), или вообще не инвазивной ЭУВТ.
Все зависит от конкретного случая и очень индивидуально


----------



## натач (12 Дек 2016)

Ирина, как вы себя сейчас чувствуете?


----------



## Ирина Хабарова (12 Дек 2016)

натач написал(а):


> Ирина, как вы себя сейчас чувствуете?


Здравствуйте!  На данный момент повторное МРТ сделала 04.12.16 по результатам его Протрузия уменьшилась с 4, 5 до 3, 5 мм. Но диагностировали  отек modic1.
  По самочувствию боли  присутствуют, но не такие сильные. У меня затяжное обострение. Правая нога которая , которая больше всего пострадала, восстановилась процентов на 95% . При простудах  обострения бывают. Сегодня невролог прописал схему лечения. Так что борьба продолжается.


----------



## натач (13 Дек 2016)

Добрый вечер! У меня тоже уменьшилась. С 5,5 до 3,5. Но высота диска уменьшилась значительно. Думаю боли оттуда. Здесь есть тема" анатомия для чайников" там подробно описано все. И почему операция не выход. Мне вообще никогда не предлагали ее делать. Вопрос , что болит. Берегите себя. Будем поддерживать друг друга и бороться.


----------



## Николай51 (13 Дек 2016)

Здравствуйте) бывает и у меня грушевидная побаливает,я делаю так: ложусь на здоровый бок на край кровати,поднимаю больную ногу и удерживаю секунд 10 потом опускаю ногу чтобы она коснулась пола,расслабляю её и массирую ягодицу в течении 20-30 секунд затем повторяю эту манипуляция в пяти подходах. мне помогает)


----------



## Ирина Хабарова (13 Дек 2016)

натач написал(а):


> Добрый вечер! У меня тоже уменьшилась. С 5,5 до 3,5. Но высота диска уменьшилась значительно. Думаю боли оттуда. Здесь есть тема" анатомия для чайников" там подробно описано все. И почему операция не выход. Мне вообще никогда не предлагали ее делать. Вопрос , что болит. Берегите себя. Будем поддерживать друг друга и бороться.


У меня диск тоже уже убитый, по словам моего врача. Сейчас вместе с ним боремся ввести в меня в стойкую ремиссию. Сейчас лечение в 3 этапа расчитано. Естественно кроме медикаментозного лечения,( в моем случае устранение, ослабление отека modic 
1.
ЛФК каждый день,  правильное поведение, жизнь в темпе Вальса (д-р Ступин), массаж и гдромассаж.


----------



## натач (13 Дек 2016)

Вы молодец! У меня такой же отек. Только время, правильное поведение и лечение. А бассейн  был?


----------



## Ирина Хабарова (13 Дек 2016)

Бассейна не было.  Отек это воспаление в костной ткани как я понимаю. Как у Вас самочуствие?


----------



## натач (13 Дек 2016)

Не очень. Я ребенка подняла 1,5 года назад и все... так и болит. Диск совсем плоский стал. Костный отек есть. Помогает только хотьба. Говорят бассейн обязателен. Я уже все виды лечения прошла. Но , думаю сама виновата. Нельзя резкие движения делать. Образ жизни надо подбирать.


----------



## Ирина Хабарова (13 Дек 2016)

Я резкие движения вообще не делаю. Дети  и Муж помогают по хозяйству. Поднимают мне все с нижних полок,  мытье полов все на них.


----------



## Николай51 (13 Дек 2016)

Ирина Хабарова написал(а):


> Я резкие движения вообще не делаю. Дети  и Муж помогают по хозяйству. Поднимают мне все с нижних полок,  мытье полов все на них.


Здравствуйте) мне наоборот движение помогает. Думаю еслибы тупо лежал то до сих пор бы и лежал. Сейчас опять лопатой поработал)


----------



## натач (13 Дек 2016)

Все люди разные. Все по-разному восстанавливаются. У меня муж операцию в 30 на позвоночнике перенес. 16 лет прошло, он тоже слопатой) а я без операции еле еле.

Отек должен уйти. Это движение.  Но только лечебное.


----------



## Николай51 (13 Дек 2016)

натач написал(а):


> Все люди разные. Все по-разному восстанавливаются. У меня муж операцию в 30 на позвоночнике перенес. 16 лет прошло, он тоже слопатой) а я без операции еле еле.


Дак я тоже бэз операции,просто грыжи уменьшились до протрузий с 8 и 9 мм до 4 и 3 мм.  Это судя по полуторогодовалым снимкам. Да и в тот период я получил язву желудка и похудел до 70 кг. Про спину даже забыл.
Кстати ел сухофрукты на ночь (1инжир, 1 чернослив, 5 кураги) и так полтора месяца может и это помогло. Сделаю повторные снимки когда деньги будут думаю шо там усё как то срослось) ну и плюс ко всему у меня выработался подходящий для меня стереотип движений.

Я даже вас могу на руках пронести пару километров не верите?
По пересёченке как суровый российский внедорожник уазик


----------



## натач (13 Дек 2016)

Вы молодец! А что с самим диском? Высота уменьшилась? У меня почти стерся. В этом вопрос.


----------



## La murr (13 Дек 2016)

Николай51 написал(а):


> Я даже вас могу на руках пронести пару километров не верите?
> По пересёченке как суровый российский внедорожник уазик


Ой, Николай, не стоит!
Вам ещё невесту до ЗАГСа нести!


----------



## Ирина Хабарова (13 Дек 2016)

Николай51 написал(а):


> Здравствуйте) мне наоборот движение помогает. Думаю еслибы тупо лежал то до сих пор бы и лежал. Сейчас опять лопатой поработал)


Здравствуйте. Все правильно пишите движение это жизнь. Надо попробовать тоже сухофрукты.



натач написал(а):


> Не очень. Я ребенка подняла 1,5 года назад и все... так и болит. Диск совсем плоский стал. Костный отек есть. Помогает только хотьба. Говорят бассейн обязателен. Я уже все виды лечения прошла. Но , думаю сама виновата. Нельзя резкие движения делать. Образ жизни надо подбирать.


 Я принимаю хондопротекторы, гиалурованную кислоту и каллоген 2 типа еще. А еще начиталась, что прополис хорошо принимать, обладает противовоспалительным действием.


----------



## натач (14 Дек 2016)

А бассейн надо попробовать.  Только теплый! Прополис хорошо. А от хондропротекторов результат есть?


----------

